# Dish PVR 508



## patrickmcc23 (Dec 2, 2006)

Retiring my 508 from Dishnetwork service and would like to know of any mods to accept external audio/video sources to record on the hard drive.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

patrickmcc23 said:


> Retiring my 508 from Dishnetwork service and would like to know of any mods to accept external audio/video sources to record on the hard drive.


No.


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

You'll need to go to Tivo to do that...and pay the monthly fee for service.


----------



## jrbdmb (Sep 5, 2002)

Or get a DVD recorder with hard drive. "Poor man's TiVo".


----------



## robert koerner (Aug 20, 2005)

You'll have to find a mod forum, which isn't here.

Bob


----------

